# Secret Service escorts President out of presser



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 10, 2020)

Hmmmm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292943764395372552


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 10, 2020)

🤔 indeed.


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 10, 2020)

Trump abruptly escorted out of White House press briefing, returns to say there was a 'shooting' outside

A shooting apparently.

Just outside the gates of the WH, shots fired by USSS.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 10, 2020)

You guys remember the arson, protests, and attempted statute destruction?
The Storming of the Winter Palace - Wikipedia


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 10, 2020)

Got a link to say it was the Marxists?


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 10, 2020)

Glad MOGUL is ok.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 10, 2020)

Update:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292973332552396800


----------



## Arf (Aug 10, 2020)

The Secret Service is so badass. He just walks up and interrupts the president while he is addressing the nation and makes him move. “Sir, we are done here” 😂


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2020)

Defund the SS.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 11, 2020)

AWP said:


> Defund the SS.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 11, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> View attachment 35233
> 
> You guys remember the arson, protests, and attempted statute destruction?
> The Storming of the Winter Palace - Wikipedia
> View attachment 35232


Love the angle here.

Shots fired at the White House, to a president you love, and the first thing you post is the correlation to a communist revolution.

I’d like to award you equal experience points- +1 for tone deafness and +1 for political bias.

Congrats- your overall total is -47 billion. 🤡


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 11, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Love the angle here.
> 
> Shots fired at the White House, to a president you love, and the first thing you post is the correlation to a communist revolution.
> 
> ...


Give it a few weeks.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 11, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Give it a few weeks.



Do you have a reply to my question please?


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 11, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Give it a few weeks.


Hopefully the Marxist under your bed gets to you by the end of the week....👻 sarcasm\

Honest question- why are you the way you are?

Everything’s communists, subversives, etc- you sound like General Ripper from “Dr. Strangelove.”

Now that’s a movie I have zero confidence that you have seen. Because you seem pretty lacking in the “pop culture” department... Which leads me to believe you really do just sit around all day and read fringe news sites that create a addicting echo chamber.

Which leads me here- go outside, go run through a field. Give up the fear of communists and leftists and ANTIFA. Just go read a book under a tree. Hop on Bumble or Tinder and find a nice man/woman/person to hang out with.

Watch the entire “Fast and Furious” series, back to back, just to shut your brain off for a day or two.

Honestly, if you need a socially distanced SS E-Hug, let me know. I’m here for you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 11, 2020)

Cross thread moderation love to @AWP - applies here too...



AWP said:


> Annnnd, I'm going to take this opportunity to encourage everyone to take a deep breath or two before we go sailing off a cliff.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 11, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Hopefully the Marxist under your bed gets to you by the end of the week....👻 sarcasm\
> 
> Honest question- why are you the way you are?
> 
> ...


Like I said, "Give it a few weeks". Don't get why people are being so defensive and outraged over what's happening. History is weirdly cyclical. This ain't nothing new.

Also, 5 stages of grief dude. You're on the second... anger.

Add on: It's all gonna be okay. By the way, if you enjoy slow burn space operas check out "The Legend of The Galactic Heroes 1988-1997". It's a great way to turn off ones mind and veg out. Anyways, apologies if I've insulted you.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 11, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Like I said, "Give it a few weeks". Don't get why people are being so defensive and outraged over what's happening. History is weirdly cyclical. This ain't nothing new.
> 
> Also, 5 stages of grief dude. You're on the second... anger.
> 
> Add on: It's all gonna be okay dude. By the way, if you enjoy slow burn space operas check out "The Legend of The Galactic Heroes". It's a great way to turn off ones mind and veg out. Apologies, if I've insulted you.



I am not OCD, but I generally like stuff that fits into boxes, so that it does not make a mess.  Labels, categories, logarithms, algorithms.  But unfortunately, life is messy, and sometimes shit happens, and it doesn't fit into a box.  Not everything is black and white, not everything aimed at Trump, et al., not eveyone is a lurking Marxist.  Sometimes, shit happens, and people are stupid.  Take a breath and before you apply "Marxist!" to everything, consider Occam's razor first.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 11, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Like I said, "Give it a few weeks". Don't get why people are being so defensive and outraged over what's happening. History is weirdly cyclical. This ain't nothing new.
> 
> Also, 5 stages of grief dude. You're on the second... anger.
> 
> Add on: It's all gonna be okay dude. By the way, if you enjoy slow burn space operas check out "The Legend of The Galactic Heroes". It's a great way to turn off ones mind and veg out. Apologies, if I've insulted you.


I’m only grieving my dying brain cells. Every time I see you’ve replied to a thread I follow, I wave goodbye to a little bit more of my grey matter.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 11, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> I am not OCD, but I generally like stuff that fits into boxes, so that it does not make a mess.  Labels, categories, logarithms, algorithms.  But unfortunately, life is messy, and sometimes shit happens, and it doesn't fit into a box.  Not everything is black and white, not everything aimed at Trump, et al., not eveyone is a lurking Marxist.  Sometimes, shit happens, and people are stupid.  Take a breath and before you apply "Marxist!" to everything, consider Occam's razor first.
> 
> View attachment 35235


I totally get that, sometimes a cigar is just a cigar. With the way things are going and the massive amount of mis/disinformation floating about I just don't believe what we're seeing is happening by chance. Not everything is a plot or conspiracy, but something about all this stinks.

The only rational thing I can think of is Marxism. Not because it's the flavor of the week, but because it seems like current events are starting to mirror those of the past.


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Aug 11, 2020)

Suicide by cop attempt sounds like in this case


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 11, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Hopefully the Marxist under your bed gets to you by the end of the week.


I'll explain my dislike.

This was your only post.  

For @R.Caerbannog to say: "Marxists everywhere" is relatively logical as we have a Black Bloc attack going on in multiple cities.  

Does he have any evidence?  Don't think any of us do until that guys name gets released.  This could be one of those dickheads that's really in love with Trump.  Or it could be a Bernie voter.


----------



## Steve1839 (Aug 11, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> ...you sound like General Ripper from “Dr. Strangelove.”


C'mon now....he has yet to mention concern about his precious bodily fluids...


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 11, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> I'll explain my dislike.
> 
> This was your only post.
> 
> ...


Relatively logical? Seeing as no one had any idea what was going on at that time, anything from “kids throwing fire crackers” to “radical islamists” could have been a feasible explanation. The most logical response at the time would have been along the lines of “guess we’ll have to wait and see who did it.”

That’s not how our dude thinks. He has too much tuna on his sub- Marxists. WiFi is down- Marxists. Shooting outside of White House- not just Marxists, but coordinated Marxists.

Now I could understand if this was a sincere, honest fear of Communist elements that he felt like he needed to warn us about. It’s not sincere- look at his older posts to now. They’re shorter, minimally cited, the generalizations growing broader. @R.Caerbannog has morphed into a troll. And I think treating his posts with any seriousness is just going to lead us down his rabbit hole. Pun intended.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 11, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> @R.Caerbannog has morphed into a troll. And I think treating his posts with any seriousness is just going to lead us down his rabbit hole. Pun intended


Chill.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 11, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> Do you have a reply to my question please?



How meta I'm quoting myself. The answer is you don't then, @R.Caerbannog ?


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 11, 2020)

So- we all now know (from looking at the video) that it was a pretty clear suicide by cop. What motivations- political or otherwise- we might not know. Maybe there’s a Marxist Manifesto in this guy’s computer. Maybe he was high. Maybe he was insane and needed help.

Either way, discuss the event or take your grievances to PM. I encourage it.

Thanks for the cooperation.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 11, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> So- we all now know (from looking at the video) that it was a pretty clear suicide by cop. What motivations- political or otherwise- we might not know. Maybe there’s a Marxist Manifesto in this guy’s computer. Maybe he was high. Maybe he was insane and needed help.
> 
> Either way, discuss the event or take your grievances to PM. I encourage it.
> 
> Thanks for the cooperation.


Can you post a link to the video?  Google is not being helpful.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 11, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Can you post a link to the video?  Google is not being helpful.


Yup, it was on my insta, I’ll track it down. Gimme a few.


----------



## Bypass (Aug 12, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


>


That guy is one of my favorite actors.


----------



## Bypass (Aug 12, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> So- we all now know (from looking at the video) that it was a pretty clear suicide by cop. What motivations- political or otherwise- we might not know. Maybe there’s a Marxist Manifesto in this guy’s computer. Maybe he was high. Maybe he was insane and needed help.
> 
> Either way, discuss the event or take your grievances to PM. I encourage it.
> 
> Thanks for the cooperation.


I haven't seen the video. I have been curious as to what happened. So that is your take on it? Let me go look up the video so we can all watch it.


----------



## Bypass (Aug 12, 2020)

Looks like a ruger 22 MK 1-4 it will kill but probably not my first choice in that situation. Yeah clearly he never raised the firearm before he was shot so suicide by cop is definitely plausible. Looked gut shot as well. That had to hurt.

Is it just me or did he actually seem surprised when he got shot?


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 12, 2020)

Bypass said:


> I haven't seen the video. I have been curious as to what happened. So that is your take on it? Let me go look up the video so we can all watch it.


Dude I couldn’t find this video to save my damn life. Thank you.

That IS my take on it, yes. Meaning- dude declares he has a weapon, brandishes, walks quickly at police officers and is shot for his actions.

I don’t know the ‘why’, but I’ll side with Sir Occam here- mental illness or delusion leading to a ‘suicide by cop scenario’ makes the most logical sense. If there is any in situations like these 

I certainly don’t think this gentleman was making his case for workers owning the means of production. And it’s intellectually dishonest to even float something like that .25 seconds after the news breaks.

But hey, like I said, maybe he’s got a computer full of Karl and a hankering for no more bourgeois.

Oh, I know! Regardless of the actual facts I’d like to dig in to this dudes past, find some old tweets, get his tox screen THEN commit character assassination from my keyboard and land on ‘he deserved it’. Cause 2020.


----------



## Bypass (Aug 12, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Dude I couldn’t find this video to save my damn life. Thank you.
> 
> That IS my take on it, yes. Meaning- dude declares he has a weapon, brandishes, walks quickly at police officers and is shot for his actions.
> 
> ...


None of us actually sleep  I agree with your assessment and I'm curious as well as to what drove him to such an inevitable conclusion/ending.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 12, 2020)

WHY is that guy still even breathing? 1 shot? He should have been ventilated with multiples. Even the USSS trains double tap.

Now we have to suffer the Hinckley ride.

ETA: As to the OP and CBS using the word "abruptly"...POTUS would probably dispute that word.
In cases of POTUS being in danger, the USSS bends him over, throws a kevlar blanket over him, and body bunkers around him and rushes him out of the room. THAT's "abruptly". He looked like he didn't want to go. I watched that briefing and was surprised he came back.


----------



## Bypass (Aug 12, 2020)

Rabid Badger said:


> WHY is that guy still even breathing? 1 shot? He should have been ventilated with multiples. Even the USSS trains double tap.
> 
> Now we have to suffer the Hinckley ride.


Because I think deep down nobody really wants to take a life. The guy never raised the weapon and dropped it immediately on the first hit so I'm guessing the firearm was in the eyes of the secret service agent/agents no longer in play.

Did you see how fast they rendered medical as well. Someone in their head was saying please don't die.

Me personally I would have waited until he raised the weapon before firing the FIRST shot because there would have been more to follow. But that is just me.

I'm not gonna armchair quarterback the SS though. They probably made the right decision. The guy didn't raise the firearm he raised his left hand in a gesture to me that said wait or he was simply trying to quiet the voices in his head.


----------



## AWP (Aug 12, 2020)

Suicide by/ martyr by cop. Imagine how a death would play out right now...


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 12, 2020)

AWP said:


> Suicide by/ martyr by cop. Imagine how a death would play out right now...


Maybe, or just a self entitled asshole who thinks he needs to kill the bad orange man.
We may find out, during his trial.  Wonder if the DC DA will file weapons charges against him? Feds will for sure.
As far as his Social Media stuff; fair game, because everyone else's SM postings are fair game.
I am waiting to hear SS only wounded him because he's white.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 12, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Maybe, or just a self entitled asshole who thinks he needs to kill the bad orange man.
> We may find out, during his trial.  Wonder if the DC DA will file weapons charges against him? Feds will for sure.
> As far as his Social Media stuff; fair game, because everyone else's SM postings are fair game.
> I am waiting to hear SS only wounded him because he's white.


I’m waiting on everyone involved to shoehorn this scenario into the 3-4 narratives you just mentioned regardless of facts.

If anything, this is a great example of how the MSM has conditioned everyone to respond. Looks like they’re doing a great job.

Must have been Trump hate. Must have been from the left. Must be a Marxist. Must have race involved. Must be part of a conspiracy.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 12, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> I’m waiting on everyone involved to shoehorn this scenario into the 3-4 narratives you just mentioned regardless of facts.
> 
> If anything, this is a great example of how the MSM has conditioned everyone to respond. Looks like they’re doing a great job.
> 
> Must have been Trump hate. Must have been from the left. Must be a Marxist. Must have race involved. Must be part of a conspiracy.


Not sure if you're being sarcastic, but conditioning might play a role in this. Think about it like this, there is a lot of hopelessness and fear right now. Combine that with over three and half years of fake outrage (spun by social & mainstream media) and you have the perfect storm.

To break things down even further, fear and hopelessness make for effective agents of change. Especially when you can influence and harness the fear in other people. It's little to no surprise that something like this happened.


----------

